# chest pack, sling or backpack



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I use a backpack right now but it is kind of a pain in the ass if I am waist deep wading and want to change flies. I am really leaning towards a chest pack but I like to carry alot. I already know my current musky fly boxes are probably not going to fit in a chest pack but I will just make some smaller boxes for those or keep the backpack when I musky fish. I just wanted to get some opinions of the downfalls of a chest pack since that is what I am leaning towards. My brother in law wears a fanny pack style I am not a fanny pack kind of guy so that is definitely out.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I know its not the in thing anymore, but ....I will always go with a vest or a wading Jacket.....freind of mine uses a pack I dont think I would like it....not really into the man purse and I carry everthing I think I'm gonna need .....3-4 fly box's...leader wallet, spools of tippet , spare spool with a sink tip on it....and the list goes on....I may get a chest pack for float trips where most of what I need says on the boat and I just carry the little things........but I'm a die-hard vest guy......damn I must be showing my age.............


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I purchased a combo chest pak with a fairly good sized backpack off the internet nine years ago. The chest also had a fold down work board and the two packs were joined with a open weave mesh. Sorry, but I cannot recall who I purchased it from.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

I have a chest pack that I fish with now, and I like it. I still love my vest, but over the past several years, I have realized that I carry way too much. The chest pack helped me down size to only what is needed. In the summer, I try to avoid wearing anything but a nice fishing shirt. I try to limit myself to one box of flies, three sizes of tippet hooked to a belt loop, nippers pinned to my shirt, forceps clamped to a pocket, and floatant on another belt loop. It makes for a much more comfortable day of summer fishing.


----------



## crazypoultry (May 18, 2009)

Chest pack. Fly fishers are packrats if we have 300 pockets they'll all get filled. I find I carry much less "oh I may eventually need this" stuff with my chest pack 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Over the shoulder bag, with adjustable straps. 

You can wear it comfortably over your head and shoulder... and when wading deep tighten the straps and have it just around your neck.

Chest packs are good, but hang on your neck all day and don't have the capacity of over the shoulder bags and packs. 

If you're a gear head that wants to carry it all, get a high quality sling. 


The best of the best (and you'll pay for it):

http://www.smithfly.net/


Made right here in Ohio.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

If there is ONE area where I have extensive experience in my 66 years, it is methodology of carrying gear. I ALWAYS buy quality & have used Cortland, Orvis & Simms vests, Fish Pond & Wm Joseph fanny & chest packs, a Downs chest box, lanyards (purchased & made by myself), & for the last 3 years a Simms sling pack....it beats 'em all, but that's MY opinion. I also carry some "stuff" & here's what I have done & I love it....I bought the Simms Headwaters Sling Pack (mine is the previous version). In it, I carry 2 of those large Flambeau "flip open" boxes, a large LL Bean foam box, leaders (asst of tapered mono & furled), Mucilin, a few spools of tippet and mono, strike indicators, then I add tools & camera as follows. The belt that fits around you has a triangular cordura nylon "tab". I have a Gear Keeper Zinger with the "screw post" attached to each side tab & my tools (forceps, hone, nippers, monomaster, tape measure) attached to these zingers. I use a larger Gear Keeper to attach my WP10 Pentax camera to a side ring & pocket the camera when not in use. I maintain my desired waist height with the shoulder strap & (this is key) wear my waist belt LOOSE. When fishing or walking, I just flip the pack to the rear where it is out of my way. The joy of the Gear Keeper Zingers is that, being on the SIDE of the pack, my tools are NEVER dangling in front of me when I bend over like in landing a fish..I simply flip the pack to the front, grab the tool needed & it's all one handed. All my fishing buddies love this setup & a couple have duplicated it.
Sorry for the long post, but describing it is the hardest part. LOL
Mike


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

crazypoultry said:


> Chest pack. Fly fishers are packrats if we have 300 pockets they'll all get filled. I find I carry much less "oh I may eventually need this" stuff with my chest pack
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


+1 I used to always use a vest but I probably used less than half the stuff I put in it. 2 years ago I made the switch to a chest pack and I don't think I will ever go back to a vest. 

The pack I have is a Fishpond Arroyo, and I wear it around my waist even though it is called a "chest" pack. It's out of the way, but still easy to get stuff out of and I often use it to hold a net also.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm a vest person. I have a FishPond vest, and it has the camelback in the back for when I'm taking longer excursions. on hot days, fill that bad boy with chipped ice and water, and I'm golden for a day or two of water. PLUS, it has a ton of compartments and a tab on the back to hook my net. I think they consider it a technical vest, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Genghis Jon (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm also thinking of upgrading my system. I looked at the Orvis digital camo sling pack a couple months ago. Seems like it would be more comfortable than a chest pack. Also, I figure I won't loose things hastily shoved into a hidden inside pocket of my vest only to be stumbled upon a year later.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Genghis Jon said:


> I'm also thinking of upgrading my system. I looked at the Orvis digital camo sling pack a couple months ago. Seems like it would be more comfortable than a chest pack. Also, I figure I won't loose things hastily shoved into a hidden inside pocket of my vest only to be stumbled upon a year later.


I have an older version of the Orvis Sling Pack that I still use and love for trout/panfish outings. I have trouble getting bass fly boxes in it. For that I use a sling pack that is not fishing-specific. I picked it up on Amazon for maybe $20 and it has been perfect. I can carry more large fly boxes and larger spools of fluorocarbon line I use for bass tippet. For musky fishing I am using a big heavy duty backpack I got from my college as a "leftover." It holds 3 huge boxes of huge flies plus all my accessories (minus a net), and since I don't change flies very often for them I don't need constant access to it. I had a vest for a few years and hated it. I can't stand having stuff taking up space on the front of my body. It's in the way for me, vests are out.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. I think whatever I decide to get I am going to keep the tags on it and try it once and if I don't like it return it. I have a cheap vest but I never wear it. Too many pockets for me to remember where I put stuff. I like some of the chestpacks that have the fold down shelf. I have lost more than a few flies in the river trying to mess with fly boxes and keep the backpack out of the water. Plus maybe it will force me to carry less. I know half the crap I carry I never use.


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

I have the Orvis sling pack that I really like when I have a bunch of clothes on in the spring/fall or steelheading. I still havent found anything I like better in the summer than my Fishpond vest. I have the Flint Hills version which has the smallest carry capacity of the bunch, specifically so I don't follow my natural packrat tendency and overload it.

I do like over the shoulder satchels and am thinking about trying the Fishpond Westwater one. Like that it's pretty waterproof. Just waiting to find one used or on sale


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

My setup is a camel backpack and a lanyard for the hot summer months. The pack has a pocket I can reach without taking it off and I usually only have one or two fly boxes with me. When it's colder I also have my wader pocket and my wading jacket has two large pockets as well. That's enough room for 4 boxes, all my tools, tippit spools, 2 spools of mono for rebuilding leaders, splitshot, a spare reel spool and 3 liters of water.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

i use a filson foul weather strap vest. Look it up for pics. It is a hybrid of chest packs with a backpack on it. Its built like a brick $&?!house and rides nice and high to keep it dry. The ONLY issue I ever had was in the summer it is hot on the back. I mean 80+ degrees, so only summer. Great storage and super comfy. If you are a traditional vest guy, i think they have one on sale at filson.com
Almost forgot made in USA
tight lines... j-rod


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

I just switched to a chest pack and really like it the only thing is when I am walking on some really heavy rip rap or down a incline I find myself pushing it to the side. Other than that I really like it so far.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I really like the idea of a sling pack. There is a Patagonia sling pack that has the flip down tray like a chest pack. A little pricy, but seems like the best of both worlds.
http://www.patagonia.com/us/product/stealth-atom-sling?p=48325-0-961&pcc=1128


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Those fish pond vests are pretty sweet. But they have a hefty price tag to go with them. I also like the a couple of the chest back pack combos that the chest pack can detach from. I usually only bring alot of stuff when I do on my musky adventures so when I get worn out from casting musky flies I can switch over to the 4wt and mess with sunfish. That usually gets the musky stirred up. Twice last year I had a musky crush a sunfish less than 3ft from where I was standing.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

I started out with a vest, and carried everything including the kitchen sink in it.
It was just too much stuff that I didn't need and also too heavy. I then went to a chest pack. It made me limit how much I could carry and that was a lot lighter and nicer. The one problem I had with the chest pack was You couldn't see where you were placing your feet in fast moving water, thus the need to always be shoving it to the side to see where to place your feet solidly. Now I use a shoulder pack. Over the neck and shoulder and really like it. I can carry what I need in it without it weighing a ton, and at the end of a long day you're not wore out from toting around a bunch of stuff you don't use any way.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I was just about to post on the marketplace and saw this thread, I have a brand new, w/tags, Orvis Safe passage Chest/Waist pack, pretty sweet! I used one like it for years and then I won this one a few years back. Looking to get $75 for it. If any interest, PM me and Ill send you pics otherwise it will be on the Marketplace in a day or two. Perfect for kayakers and summer wading


Salmonid


----------

